# 22,Tucson,AZ CDPD..



## ChelseaJC (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello I am 22 years old, I have 2 amazing children, I live in tucson AZ, I like to think of myself as an artist and I have an insane obsession with quantum physics. My boyfriend also suffers from chronic depersonalization disorder and he and I both had suicide attempts do to awful awful episodes, I have created a facebook group to build awareness of the risk in suicide associated with CDPD, I appreciate anyone who joins and is willing to have some insight, I am hoping to one day create something similar to non-profit organization to spread awareness around the world to this cause, please join and support my effort.http://www.facebook.com/groups/DPDawareness always. Welcome me to the forums =) lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Not trying to be rude, but suicide is not associated with DP. It's associated with you. I had extreme DP, I can't describe how terrible and intense it was. But I never considered suicide.


----------



## ChelseaJC (Jul 24, 2011)

Don't find it rude at all, But there have been studies to show that people with DP are far more likely to commit suicide then people without. In an recent study of 100 patients with DP they found that 61% of the group had serious suicide attempts, 70% of the group had suicidal gestures, and at least one patient did commit suicide. In my opinion this is not a mere coincidence and there is a direct link to depersonalization and suicide, I honestly think suicide would be impossible if not for the minds capability to depersonalize, it's in our deepest DNA to survive and killing ones self has so many instinctual confrontations that a person would truly have to be detached. While I do knowledge that not every case of DP will host suicide attempt and or suicidal thoughts, I would still like to reach out to those with DPD and their loved one to show them that they are not alone, I know it may seem like some sort of stereotype which is why before making the group I went into the chat to see if anyone would be offended by an organization built around the awareness of suicide risk with DPD and it was unanimous that it could really help some people along the way and also show people that there is hope and that there are coping mechanisms.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

ChelseaJC said:


> Don't find it rude at all, But there have been studies to show that people with DP are far more likely to commit suicide then people without. In an recent study of 100 patients with DP they found that 61% of the group had serious suicide attempts, 70% of the group had suicidal gestures, and at least one patient did commit suicide. In my opinion this is not a mere coincidence and there is a direct link to depersonalization and suicide, I honestly think suicide would be impossible if not for the minds capability to depersonalize, it's in our deepest DNA to survive and killing ones self has so many instinctual confrontations that a person would truly have to be detached. While I do knowledge that not every case of DP will host suicide attempt and or suicidal thoughts, I would still like to reach out to those with DPD and their loved one to show them that they are not alone, I know it may seem like some sort of stereotype which is why before making the group I went into the chat to see if anyone would be offended by an organization built around the awareness of suicide risk with DPD and it was unanimous that it could really help some people along the way and also show people that there is hope and that there are coping mechanisms.


I agree. DP is just a terrible state, and people who're prone to suicide will definetely try it. A lot of people try suicide for way less intense states than DP.

It really challenges you. all the best


----------



## ChelseaJC (Jul 24, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> I agree. DP is just a terrible state, and people who're prone to suicide will definetely try it. A lot of people try suicide for way less intense states than DP.
> 
> It really challenges you. all the best


It certainly does change you. I've had the disorder since a very young age and wasn't even diagnosed until I was 18, it was certainly a confusing time, If I would have known that I simply had a disorder I could overcome and actually wasn't trapped in some random girls body, I could have easily gotten better sooner with just the understanding of what DP is.. I know now that it's simply me running away from anything I'm afraid of.


----------

